# Shrimp moult (molt?!) pic



## aec34 (29 Nov 2020)

Just a kind-of-cool picture of a moult lying by the glass this morning - bit fuzzy, but you can see all the segments of the body if you zoom in. Never a dull moment!


----------



## aec34 (29 Nov 2020)

(It really is like something out of Alien..)


----------

